# Iceland for Tourists



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Iceland still offers winter fun for tourists *
14 January 2009

REYKJAVIK, Iceland (AP) - We figured the driver taking us to a New York airport didn't know much about our destination when we said we were going to Iceland and he asked us to spell it.

"Oh," he said. "The bankrupt country."

Yes, the bankrupt country. Not the volcanic island south of the Arctic Circle with the near-lunar terrain that astronauts once practiced on. Not the home of a swinging Reykjavik nightlife, and other-worldly native musicians like Bjork and Sigur Ros. Not the land with spectacular scenery and bubbling geothermal pools.

The bankrupt country.

Our plans to visit Iceland with five other couples in December predated the onset of the nation's most crippling economic problems. They didn't deter us, since we figured Iceland's beauty wasn't going anywhere. And, hey, the drinks might be cheaper.

We booked rooms two months in advance as Iceland's currency, the krona, was collapsing. It was a bet: perhaps we could book later and find better prices, but since other tourists were sniffing for bargains we worried good rooms might be snapped up. Had we waited, the rooms would have been about $20 cheaper a night.

We made it up in one of Reykjavik's finest restaurants, the Seafood Cellar. The gourmet meal had waves of dishes that included moose carpaccio, tiny Icelandic lobster tails, char, tender lamb and multiple drinks -- all for about $100 per person.

Iceland had 48,999 tourists from North America from January through November this year, down 13 percent from 2007. That was primarily due to the loss of air service between Baltimore and Iceland earlier this year, according to the Icelandic Tourist Board.

But with the krona's value dropping, tourism began going up this fall, said Einar Gustavsson, the board's executive director for the Americas. One U.S. dollar was worth over 120 Icelandic krona at the end of 2008, double what a dollar was worth in Iceland in 2007.

One morning my wife and I ate breakfast in a tiny restaurant that looked liked a bookstore from the outside, with two men in the booth behind us. My curiosity got the best of me when one of the men went to the restroom and the other told someone on his cell phone that he was talking to a reporter.

Turned out it was The New Yorker magazine, in Reykjavik to do a story on how the country has been affected by the financial trauma.

There was a demonstration planned for a few hours later in front of the Parliament building down the street, they said. Check it out. The local scoffed at our intended destination, the Blue Lagoon geothermal pool outside of town. It's a tourist trap, he said. The water's not as warm as it used to be.

Yet we were tourists, and we disregarded the warning.

Maybe the idea of a steaming pool of therapeutic water carved out of volcanic rock and heated with underground energy was old hat to him, but not to us. It was an experience not to miss, swimming in a huge outdoor pool of salty, soothing water as occasional squalls of snow and sleet pelted our face and winter's slow dusk descended. The facilities around the Blue Lagoon are sleekly modern and designed with efficiency in mind.

We also tried one of the many "pools" of thermal-heated outdoor baths sprinkled around Reykjavik, those that the locals use. It's a luxury that should be experienced as much as possible. We never realized how important it was to pack multiple bathing suits for a winter's visit to Iceland.

Reykjavik was lovely for the holiday season, the store windows and streets festive. Half-finished construction projects dot the skyline, however, signifying work that started before the economy went sour and may or may not be completed.

The capital's reputation for a marathon nightlife is no myth, as we found out with a fourth-floor window overlooking pubs and clubs. Fun 'til 4 or 5 a.m. is routine on the weekends. Loud fun.

One of our drivers, even as he outlined how much money his family had lost in the financial tumult, said that Iceland's people had not surrendered to sullenness.

"People are realizing what is important," he said, and they're spending more time with their families.

He drove our party on a tour known as the Golden Circle. Starting before dawn (since dawn was 11 a.m., there was no choice), we left Reykjavik for the Pingvellir national park and one of Iceland's most historic spots. Landscape made jagged by the intersection of the North American and Eurasian tectonic plates was the site of the world's first democratic parliament in 930.

It has a stream into which visitors pitch coins and make wishes, the site of a tale told by our guide of a husband and wife who leaned over to toss their coins. The woman lost her balance and tumbled into the water.

"You don't often see wishes come true that fast," the husband supposedly said.

Other attractions include Gullfoss, a stunning double waterfall where water seems to cascade in every direction, and Geysir, a famed hot spot with pools and steam seeping through volcanic rock. The Great Geysir doesn't blow much anymore, but the Strokkur geyser shoots hot water every 10 minutes or less.

You can take a massive bus to these sites, but we preferred a Super Jeep ride. Our party rented three of the gigantic off-road vehicles, which gave us the freedom to book a snowmobile ride to the edge of a glacier and see chunks of blue ice the size of small cars. Our driver loved driving through rivers, too.

The temperature the day we toured was a few degrees shy of freezing, and there was a thick coat of ice on the ground frosted by a dusting of snow.

In other words, about as treacherous as you can get. Virtually everyone in our party slipped and fell at some point. It made you realize the difference between tourist spots in Iceland and, say, in the U.S. With these conditions, U.S. tourist spots would no doubt be closed, or the ice chipped, salted and sanded into messy oblivion.

Not in Iceland. You're responsible for your own safety. Gingerly heading down a path to get a closer view of Gullfoss, one woman slipped and if she hadn't grabbed a rope railing as she was sliding under it, she would have slid perilously close to the edge.

At Geysir, you can walk so close to the volcanic pools that if you're silly enough to stick your hand in to see if it's really as hot as they say, you can. Watch the kids.

On our last day, we shook off the cobwebs of a late night out for a trip to a farm and a ride on Icelandic horses. The beautiful creatures are unique to Iceland, about the size of a hefty pony. Our driver said they are as revered in Iceland as the cow is in India. But only to a point.

"We love our horses," he said. "But we eat them, too."

And more often, lately: sales of horse meat -- cheaper than beef -- have been rising with the bad economy.

The horses were mild-mannered, easy even for beginners. At the end, their saddles removed and the day's work done, the horses ran off to play in a meadow, rolling around in mud.

Our only disappointment was a failure to see the aurora borealis, the so-called Northern Lights. The weather was changeable during our brief trip, never consistently clear enough for our drivers to say it would be worth a ride into the countryside.

Even though the name Iceland sends shivers, we were told Reykjavik in December felt much like it did in New York at the same time, and that proved to be true. It has an intoxicating beauty -- just like its intoxicating nightlife -- and for a U.S. resident is as easy as the trip from one coast to the next.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

photos photos


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

interesting and different place. I'd love to visit.


----------



## ZlatanB (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there any more thread about Iceland ? Where i can see photos ?

Tnx


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

I have always wanted to visit Iceland. I'm sure one day I most certainly will!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Prices must be really attractive right now, I'd give it a go if I didn't live so so far away hehehe.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some Iceland pics - *Iceland - 1 per day*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570238


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Iceland shines in Europe's bleak tourism season *

ATHENS, Aug 12 (Reuters) - Below the Acropolis in Athens, Thomas Ntaras sits outside his empty souvenir shop watching a few tourists strolling through the usually packed alleys.

The global downturn has hit his business hard this summer and it may not survive to the end of the year, he says.

"There are very few tourists and they don't spend because they can't afford it," said Ntaras, 39, who said his summer income was down 50 to 70 percent.

All over Europe, the peak summer season looks bleak with fewer arrivals and lower revenues as those who travel do so on a budget, dragging countries like Greece, Spain and Italy, where tourism is a crucial source of income, deeper into crisis.

But the financial crisis has come with a silver lining for Iceland. "Since the Icelandic currency has weakened so much, we have seen an increase in tourism," said Olof Yrr Atladottir, general director for the Icelandic Tourist Board.

Iceland's Blue Lagoon resort, whose waters are said to have healing properties, says bookings started climbing within a month of the crisis erupting last October. "It has been a steady development since then," spokeswoman Magnea Gudmundsdottir said.

Iceland is a rare bright spot.

"The decline in tourism in Europe associated with the economic downturn has been every bit as bad as had been feared," the United Nations' World Tourism Organization (UNWTO) said.

Europe was the world's second-worst hit region after the Middle East in the first four months of 2009 with a 10 percent drop in tourist arrivals. Most tourism bodies or industry groups across Europe report similar data for the summer, with revenues seen down as much as 15 percent in Greece and Italy.

Europe boasts 10 of the world's top 20 destinations in terms of tourism revenues and accounted last year for just over half the world's international tourist arrivals, according to the UNWTO, making how tourism fares key to many of its economies.

In times of economic crisis, its sun-drenched Mediterranean beaches, ancient monuments and fashion shops do not attract as many tourists willing to spend as in better times.

BARGAIN-HUNTING

"People still have the desire to travel but might not have the means," John Kester, chief of market trends at the UNWTO, told Reuters. "They will generally not opt out (of travelling) but may try to adjust spending."

Tourists are lured to destinations with cheaper currencies, like Turkey and Morocco, cut short their holiday plans due to the weak dollar and pound or stay at home worried about their jobs or swine flu, industry officials and businesses said.

Those who do travel look for cheaper deals, wait for hotels to slash prices and spend less on extras -- including souvenirs like those Ntaras sells in Athens. People tend to stick to their main holiday but cut other trips, officials say.

High-end accommodation and businesses dealing with transatlantic travel suffer most as companies cut corporate travel, while many in the industry complain that Americans, Germans and Britons, top spenders who often make up a big share of their income, have stayed at home because of the crisis.

In France, where tourism accounts for just over 6 percent of GDP, hotels were especially hard hit with seven consecutive months of declines in occupancy rates, but cheaper camp sites have reported relatively strong bookings.

"The price is the key thing this year, with (holiday) budgets shrinking on average 150 euros by comparison with 2008," said Didier Arino at French tourism body Protourisme.

A survey by lastminute.com showed half of Italians asked planned to spend less on their holiday this year than last year and a third had cut back on the length of their vacation.

As tourism goes down, related industries like construction are also hit and jobs are shed, weighing on European economies. A Reuters survey of 39 economists showed GDP in the 16-nation euro zone contracting for the fifth consecutive quarter to 0.5 percent for April-June.

The poor season is expected to be one of the main factors pushing Greece -- where tourism accounts for nearly a fifth of GDP and one in five jobs -- into its first recession since 1993. More than 19,000 jobs were cut in the first six months, the Association of Greek Tourism Enterprises (SETE) said [nLC197670].

Elsewhere in Europe, the UNWTO and officials in major tourist destinations France and Spain say local tourism will help offset a lack of tourists from abroad.

Domestic tourism in Spain, where the industry accounts for just over a tenth of the economy, is forecast to grow by 4 percent this year. The number of French travelling abroad on holiday was expected to fall between 5-10 percent this year, with many travelling in France instead.

"Domestic tourism is doing OK and people are staying more within the European Union," said Tim Fairhurst, Head of Group Tourism at the European Tour Operators Association (ETOA).

But not everyone was unhappy.

Australian Daniel Noble, 23, was relieved he did not have to face crowds of fellow tourists in Athens. "We have not had to line up anywhere," Noble said.


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

Oaronuviss said:


> I have always wanted to visit Iceland. I'm sure one day I most certainly will!


you say this regarding many countries :nuts:


----------



## chithanh119 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you post some pics about this place?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some photo threads :

Iceland - 1 per day
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570238 

One week in Iceland=)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598475

brand new pics by me from REYKJAVIK, ICELAND
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236810


----------



## Flight-FGB (Jul 27, 2009)

Iceland, although expensive, is a fascinating destination. Tourist favorites include the Blue Lagoon and the 900 mile long ring road skirting the fiord laden edge of Iceland.


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

i spent 1 day there last month.

i didnt have time to go to the blue lagoon or visit any geysirs, which was a shame..

we stayed in reykjavik, and all i have to say is... what a boring place!! seriously.. it was like a ghost town. nothing going on. i certainly will just stay in the airport during my next stoppover in iceland!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Spas and volcano tourism: the scenic route to Iceland recovery*
Fri Apr 9, 10:17 am ET

BLUE LAGOON OF GRINDAVIK, Iceland (AFP) – "It's post-apocalyptic," Elouise Carden exclaimed as she basked in steamy, glimmering turquoise water against a backdrop of jet-black volcanic rock.

The 28-year-old Londoner and her husband Daniel are among the thousands of tourists who have flooded into Iceland this year, drawn by whale safaris, geo-thermal spas such as this one -- and a highly favourable exchange rate.

Still struggling to overcome the deep crisis that set in when its major banks collapsed in late 2008, Iceland is hoping the recent surge in tourist numbers will help put it on the route to recovery.

The small, north-Atlantic island just below the Arctic Circle abounds with natural beauty, from myth-like volcanic landscapes and geysers shooting jets of hot water and steam into the air, to the near-round-the-clock daylight in summer that keep Reykjavik's vibrant clubs and bars rocking through the night.

And with the Icelandic krona at rock-bottom -- the currency has shed over 50 percent of its value in 18 months, from 70 kronur to the euro, to a current 172 kronur -- an exotic getaway to Iceland has become increasingly affordable.

Going to Iceland "is really getting popular at home," said Elouise, who flew in for a romantic weekend.

"People realise it's less expensive. We were even quite worried when we saw the long line at the entrance" to the Blue Lagoon spa, which lies some 40 kilometres (25 miles) southwest of Reykjavik, she said.

As worldwide tourism figures were dragged down by the global downturn in 2009, the Blue Lagoon and the rest of Iceland saw its own tourist trade boom.

Visitor numbers jumped 12 percent last year to around 1.23 million people, or about four times Iceland's population, with German, French and British visitors topping the list, and the trend was set to continue this year.

The financial crisis brought a double windfall for the island's tourism sector, with low prices attracting foreigners while Icelanders hit by the crisis and the staggering cost of foreign currency, have increasingly decided to holiday at home.

Even Mother Nature appears to be working to pad the coffers of Iceland's tourist industry.

Last month a minor volcanic eruption turned a previously deserted part of the country into a major attraction, with visitors flocking to catch a glimpse of the still gushing lava.

"I hope the eruption continues for a while since it's very good for business," rejoiced Ingi Thor Jakobsson, who manages a hotel near the glacier Eyjafjallajokull, where the Fimmvorduhals volcano erupted on March 21.

Up until a year and a half ago, Iceland figured among the world's wealthiest nations thanks to a booming finance sector, but since the banking bust tourism has emerged as one of its only likely saviors.

Finance Minister Steingrimur Sigfusson even used a drawn-out clash with Britain and the Netherlands over compensation for losses linked to one of Iceland's failed banks, to put in a good word for the tourist industry.

"I call on our British and Dutch friends to come and join the tourism boom we're experiencing in Iceland right now," he said recently.

"Help us get our money back!"

Crowned the "best-value destination for 2010" by Lonely Planet guidebooks, there is no question Iceland is brimming with bargains, with finger-licking fresh fish dinners on the menu for less than 1,500 kronur (10 euros).

But to keep prices from tumbling too far, many establishments like the Blue Lagoon have started to list their prices ... in euros.

"Really? The prices have gone down? It doesn't seem like it!" 48-year-old Peter Iu of Hong Kong grumbled as he fished for his wallet in line at the Blue Lagoon cafe.

The entrance fee to the geo-thermal spa has been hiked to a hefty 23 euros (30 dollars), horrifying locals who see it as part of their national heritage.

Many jumped at a recent "two-for-one" coupon offer available only in Icelandic newspapers, for a chance to splash in the hot water next to wealthy foreigners.

"Otherwise it would be off limits to us," shrugged student and spa regular Sigrun Jona Norddahl.


----------

